# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Шесть продуктов Logitech получили признание Red Dot Design Award в 2015 году

## Labs

Продукты Logitech третий год подряд получают награды за выдающиеся достижения в области дизайна.

Logitech (SIX: LOGN) (NASDAQ: LOGI) информирует, что шесть продуктов компании были удостоены наград Red Dot 2015 Product Design Awards, компания третий раз подряд стала лауреатом конкурса. В этом году знаком качества престижной премии были отмечены система для конференц-связи Logitech ConferenceCam Connect, клавиатуры Logitech Keys-To-Go, G910 Orion Spark RGB Mechanical Gaming Keyboard и Bluetooth Multi-Device Keyboard K480, а также беспроводная мышь M280 и колонка UE MEGABOOM.  Названные продукты представляют шесть различных направлений бизнеса Logitech, подтверждая широкий диапазон достижений компании в области дизайна.

«Мы сосредоточены на развитии дизайнерских решений, что является одним из приоритетов работы компании» – говорит Бракен Даррелл, президент и генеральный директор компании  Logitech – «Благодаря продуманному дизайну, мы выделяем наши продукты среди других и гордимся теми наградами, которые мы уже получили и продолжаем получать от признанных экспертов в сфере дизайна, таких как Red Dot».

Конкурс Red Dot Product Design был создан в 1954 году и с тех пор ежегодно награждает лишь несколько лучших продуктов из тысяч моделей, представленных на рынке. Победители конкурса Red Dot были выбраны международным жюри, отмечающем продукты, которые выделяются своим исключительным дизайном.

----------

